# Urgent TomTom recall



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

tomtom have issued a press release ordering a recall of 350,000 tomtom units. a software glitch means from next june you won't be able to find england in europe


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Had me there for a miniute!


----------

